# Anywhere along the beach?



## k5emf (Feb 4, 2013)

My family and I have rented a condo facing the gulf about a mile west of the long pier and casino beach.Will I be able to fish anywhere along the beach i want to or are parts of it privately owned?My plan is to be on the sand when the sun rises,getting in a few hours of casting before the wife and kids get up.Im guessing the swimmers and sunbathers wont be out that early?And are bicycles allowed on the beach? thanks


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

It's all public beach. Enjoy!

Of course, bikes are allowed at the beach. Are you asking if you can ride them on the actual beach proper? If so, the sand is way too soft to do so.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*What's yours is theirs*

You can fish ANYWHERE on the beach. Let me qualify that a little bit. If you go all the way back past Navarre, you probably can't just go out there and fish in front of Eglin Air Force Base but I'm not sure. Where you are, you can fish up and down but there may be (actually there are) some restriction on fishing in the middle of highly used swimming beaches like just east of the Pensacola Beach Pier...aaaaaand, if you want to fish to the west of Chickenbone Beach, you will have to walk unless you pay your fees to the enter the Gulf Islands National Seashore. Most places are open unless, of course, the government is involved. Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Swimmers/sunbathers come out around 10:00. Gets pretty heavy around 11:00. Lots of old people cruising the beaches between 6:00 and 9:00.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Technically, the public part of the beach is up to the mean high water line. So as long as you stay close to the water you are okay. But walking up in the dunes is on private property.

Jim


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

jim t said:


> Technically, the public part of the beach is up to the mean high water line. So as long as you stay close to the water you are okay. But walking up in the dunes is on private property.
> 
> Jim


Well that is the truth on _most_ Florida beaches. But Pensacola Beach is a bit different.
Notice how the property lines on PB (first pic) do not extend to the water.
Note in the upper right where the properties on the sound get to use lots of property that is not theirs.
Compare to PK (2nd pic) where property lines go to where the waterline was when the map was drawn.


----------



## smike47 (Jun 30, 2011)

panhandleslim said:


> You can fish ANYWHERE on the beach. Let me qualify that a little bit. If you go all the way back past Navarre, you probably can't just go out there and fish in front of Eglin Air Force Base but I'm not sure.


Quick question on that subject, I plan on fishing near El Matador condos in the next week or two... Is it allowed to walk on the beach and surf fish past the condos, or is that part of Eglin?

http://www.google.com/mapmaker?iwlo...l=30.397693,-86.631666&hyaw=263.7886557340272


----------

